# how good are Florsheim shoes ?



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

Many years ago I owned a pair of Florsheim shoes. There was an article in the New York Times sundays publication stating that Florsheims are back.
Is Florsheims a quality shoe, ? has it ever been a quality shoe , ? how would Florsheims compare with Aldens , Johnson and Murphy , and Allen Edmonds ?
Are these all American shoe companies ?


----------



## trolperft (Feb 7, 2007)

Florsheim had made great shoes (probably until their factories started to go offshore). I have some pairs of USA made longwing, Kenmoor. They are quite well made and have quality at least par with Allen Edmonds, IMO.
But what they have made recently is of poor quality. Florsheim would be ranked obviously below Alden, Allen Edmonds and J&M now.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Most of the ones I have seen look pretty cheaply made, and I am pretty sure the bulk of their shoes are made in the third world and hence, their low price. 

Those are all American shoe companies, and both Alden and AE make their shoes in the U.S., but I believe that most of J&M are also made elsewhere. I have a few pairs of the J&M Signature series (split toe lace ups) that I wear to the mall and to run errands (the ones I have are made in Italy, rubber heel, with the cushiony thing inside) and I like them. I think with J&M it depends on what price point you are looking at.


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

For American-made shoes, AE and Alden are in a league of their own. Sadly, J&M doesn't compare, anymore, and if they source any of their shoes in the USA, it probably would be only the Crown Aristocrafts (these were still very nice in the mid-90's, but there were only a few models--haven't seen any lately)--they show 3 Crown Aristocraft models on their website, but they don't show a country of origin. In the late 80's, J&M Aristocrafts were the only shoe I wore, but they then replaced their leather insoles with rubber "trampoline" insoles and started using lower quality leather for the uppers (still made in the USA at this point, however), and I switched to Alden, Allen Edmonds and English shoes. As noted above, Florsheim shoes doesn't make its shoes in the USA, anymore, and the quality is lower than it used to be.


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

With the breadth of their lines, the answer is, "it depends".

As others have said, their old USA made shoes could be excellent. I have 3 pairs of Kenmoors that I love, and are incredibly solid (maybe too solid for some people). If you like double-sole, heavy longwings, look for their Kenmoor shoes on ebay - but the older ones that were made in the USA.

I also have a pair of royal imperials that were made in India, that are corrected grain, but are pretty well done. I reserve those for days when it's raining and I don't want to subject my other shoes to the weather.

There are some threads around on the new Royal Imperials that some people said were from Spain, I think, and on the new Kenmoors from India - where the quality was said to vary, but that they tended to be pretty good deals for the money.

There is also a story about how the original family has regained control of Florsheim's, so that may be another driver in improving quality - at least among their top-end shoes.


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

According to the New York Times article, Florsheim’s best-selling shoe in the States is the ‘Cornell’ (which was sold some 1.8 mill. times in 2006).

Full retail price of that particular pair is $90.00. How good a shoe are you going to get, at this particular price point?


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

They certainly aren't what they used to be, but at least they're priced accordingly.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Interesting. My local cobbler, also an Alden dealer, just posted a sign, "Coming Soon: Florsheim." I called and asked what the fuss was about. Apparently, he's fairly excited about a new line that is "vastly different from what you see in mall..." Guess we'll see.


----------



## Nick V (May 8, 2007)

It is true. The Florsheim family did take back the company 2 or 3 years ago. Expect to see improvements in time.


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

Florsheim aren't bad. I think they are priced accordingly.

They produce a few goodyear welted models which are made in India. The leather mightly be slightly below quality of the old american made and australian models, but the construction is still solid and it will last.

I have seen an italian line, one, that is cemented the other blake stitched and one good year stitched with a closed channel. 

There is no consisentcy in styles or how they are made, but if you are willing to look hard you will find something worthwhile.

Looking forward to seeing some newer models

Rene


----------



## lawgman (Mar 28, 2005)

As others have said, Florsheim are priced accordingly (unlike many J&Ms and Kenneth Coles, etc). At under $100, the shoes are certainly serviceable. I also have a pair of Lexingtons purchased for $50. I purchased them to mess with trying different burgundy colours and not to wear. But, I occasionaly slip them on. Sole seems well done but the uppers and inside are not great (but certainly priced accordingly). 

I have a pair of the new Royal Imperials that are made in spain. Really comfortable. Quality is probably on par with other made-in-spain shoes in the same price range. They seem to be blake constructed. I think they are good value at under $200. Someone once asked me if they were JM Westons. The styling was pretty advanced for a Florsheim branded shoe.


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

Royal Imperials used to be topnotch but my last visit to David Jones in Sydney last week to look a shoes showed they were awful black shiny leathers like plastic. Obviously corrected grain and looked real cheap. Yes, Royal Imperials. Many also had rubber soles and no goodyear welting. Pass.


----------



## bmoney (Mar 27, 2007)

*yo*

I have two pairs of Florsheim shoes. I recently swapped out a pair of the Florsheims for a pair of AE Slaytons. The Florsheims were 2.5 years old and had been worn every other day. I think they're a good value when compared to AE's whose street price start at about twice as much, but definitely not up to AE'esque quality. The Slaytons are twice the shoe in terms of presentation, fit, and guts.


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

I think Florsheim has always had the problem, trying to be all things to all people. Whereas other manufacturers settle happily into their niche, be it low-, mid- or top-price; conservative or fashion-forward, Florsheim did produce everything. 

Have a look through eBay. There are always lots of Florsheim shoes on offer (indicative of the great volume they were produced). Here you can see the sublime, the ridiculous and the downright ugly rubbing shoulders.


----------



## mannaman (Aug 26, 2005)

I owned a pair of Florsheim a couple of years ago and I was not happy at all. The upper leather was poor quality, cracked after a couple of months. The sole was weak.

I have difficulties with companies that offer such a variety of qualities. Alden has some calf, some cordovan, that's it. AE the same thing. Some are a little more expensive than others, but from a manufacturing standpoint, they are basically the same: goodyear welted, durable, well made.

I would not buy them.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

I bought my first pair of Florsheim Imperials in 1980, when I got out of college. After that I wore mostly J&M.

Two months ago when I found myself needing new shoes I stopped by my local Florsheim store. I walked out with two pairs of Kenmoors (bluchers) and one pair of Imperial penny loafers. I hesitated a bit because they were made in India, but I looked at them carefully and they seemed to me to be well made. Two months later and I am happy with them: they look good, take a polish well, and are quite comfortable. They don't look at all cheap or "plastic" to me. (My burgundy pair looks especially handsome.) I got them on sale, so to me they were also a good value.

I looked at the lower-priced shoes they had in the store, and they weren't as nice. But the Kenmoors were all right. As good as the ones from days of yore? Maybe not--I can't remember. But I thought the shoes I purchased were well worth the money I paid.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

dcjacobson said:


> I looked at the lower-priced shoes they had in the store, and they weren't as nice. But the Kenmoors were all right. As good as the ones from days of yore? Maybe not--I can't remember. But I thought the shoes I purchased were well worth the money I paid.
> 
> Good luck,
> Don


So I looked on the florsheim site and Kenmoors:

appear to be a full cut shoe. Do I have that right? Isn't $225 a good price for a full cut, Goodyear welt, leather sole shoe? The durability seems to be the issue, or am I missing something?


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

radix023 said:


> So I looked on the florsheim site and Kenmoors:
> 
> appear to be a full cut shoe. Do I have that right? Isn't $225 a good price for a full cut, Goodyear welt, leather sole shoe?


To me it is. But I got a better price: $180 on sale at my local Florsheim store. I think that's a good value.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Florsheim are the best of the cheapo brands.


----------



## mussel (Oct 19, 2004)

Wasn't Imperial the top of Florsheim line? Some of them were made of cordovan with combination heel. Are they going to re-introduce Imperial? It looks like the new Florsheim a Kenneth Cole wannabe.


----------



## SanDiego (Apr 28, 2007)

*Found these...*

Noticed the thread and recalled some Florsheims up in the closet.

Some two-tone Varsity's purchased November 1983. Time to bring them back into rotation. :icon_smile:

R/ San


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

That's funny...there was a black wingtip in Florhsheim's lineup for _years_ -- probably back as early as 1983 -- that was also called the Varsity. It was a cheaper version of the Kenmoor.


----------



## Geoff Gander (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello all,

I can't speak to the quality of the Imperial line, but I used to have a pair of plain black balmorals - I _think _they were Lexingtons, but they didn't have a rubber pad in the leather sole. The value was good at the time ($100), and I wore them twice a week. They were comfortable, looked very smart, and were my favourites at the time.

After almost exactly one year of wear, the leather cracked and peeled around the toes. I took it to my local shoemaker, and he explained to me that the shoes were made of low-grade leather with a sort of plasticised veneer painted on (corrected grain, I guess). Sadly, there was nothing he could do, and so they went into the trash bin. That's what made me start looking for better quality shoes, as my pair of $100 Bostonians died soon after.

I've also heard that the Florsheim family once again controls the company. I might be willing to try another pair, as some of the styles are very nice; but my preference is now for UK-made or AE shoes.

Are they a good buy? For the price, I suppose so. You certainly get a nicer looking shoe than most others at that price range.

Geoff


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Great timing! Some friends (Judy and Jim) just sent me this Article from The New York Times Business section, Sunday June 24:

https://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/24/...ubjects/R/Retail Stores and Trade&oref=slogin

They might be on their way back!!!


----------



## josepidal (Jul 24, 2005)

dcjacobson said:


> $180 on sale at my local Florsheim store. I think that's a good value.


Is there even any reason for looking at "lower-tier" brands when you can find affordable new, slightly defective or slightly used A-Es? I mean, if you've found AAAC, then that means you'll soon know how to find cheaper A-Es with a little more effort, right?


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

josepidal said:


> Is there even any reason for looking at "lower-tier" brands when you can find affordable new, slightly defective or slightly used A-Es? I mean, if you've found AAAC, then that means you'll soon know how to find cheaper A-Es with a little more effort, right?


Thats not the point. With a little effort you can find good quality florsheims that almost rival or better in quality than other brands that might belong on a "higher-tier"


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

josepidal said:


> Is there even any reason for looking at "lower-tier" brands when you can find affordable new, slightly defective or slightly used A-Es? I mean, if you've found AAAC, then that means you'll soon know how to find cheaper A-Es with a little more effort, right?


[

yeah, i agree. there's a reason why AE's are my default shoe brand.

QUOTE=neyus;579943]Thats not the point. With a little effort you can find good quality florsheims that almost rival or better in quality than other brands that might belong on a "higher-tier"[/QUOTE]

what florsheims? i don't see anything in their current line that is better in quality than AE, and yes, I have seen the current kenmoors. the florsheims that were of the same quality as AE were the old US made versions.


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

NoVaguy said:


> [
> 
> yeah, i agree. there's a reason why AE's are my default shoe brand.
> 
> QUOTE=neyus;579943]Thats not the point. With a little effort you can find good quality florsheims that almost rival or better in quality than other brands that might belong on a "higher-tier"


what florsheims? i don't see anything in their current line that is better in quality than AE, and yes, I have seen the current kenmoors. the florsheims that were of the same quality as AE were the old US made versions.[/QUOTE]

I mentioned earlier the welted shoes made in Italy and Spain and including the old models made in USA and Australia. I'll admit that the Indian one's fall short slightly when stacked up against AE, but not by much.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> Is there even any reason for looking at "lower-tier" brands when you can find affordable new, slightly defective or slightly used A-Es?


I wear a common size, so finding new AE at an attractive price is a challenge. As for used shoes, you've got to be kidding.


----------



## tronG (Oct 7, 2009)

Last week after coming from a dinner engagement walking towards my car all of a sudden I felt like I was wearing flip flops,my left shoe basically fell apart.The sole came loose from the upper part of the shoe. You guessed it, they were florsheims. I couldnt believe it. My Dad's florsheims of decades ago never had this problem (granted they were built like a tank and just as heavy). Well I emailed the company about this and they wrote back saying that "based on the manufacturing dates of the shoes, this is not uncommon for the glue to start to dry out." For petes sake, what kind of glue do they use,ELMERS??? Its really sad that quality control of years ago had gone byebye when you outsource,my shoes were made in china.:icon_pale:


----------



## brettski (Dec 13, 2009)

I have two pars of Florsheims both about a year old. One pair is cheap main line (needed black shoes in a pinch) and the other their imperial line. The imperials are actually holding up surprisingly well, I wouldn't hesitate to buy another pair. The main line pair well take a wild guess how they are holding up... Glad to hear they may me making a comeback.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

holy necropost, batman!


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

AFAIK, Florsheim is content being a mid-tier dress shoe for people who just need to put something glossy and black on their foot for a wedding or social event, then never again. They're owned by Weyco Group, along with Nunn Bush and Stacy Adams. The Florsheim family is a part of the Weyco Group, however. As nice as it would be to see the name return to their old quality, I think their business model precludes it.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Non-AE/Alden Tier*

Hmm. How would you rank the tier/s below AE & Alden? For example, Florsheim, Johnston & Murphy, Cole Haan, Nunn Bush, Ecco, Rockport, Clarks, Dr. Martens, Bostonian, Dockers, Bass, etc.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Pr B said:


> Hmm. How would you rank the tier/s below AE & Alden? For example, Florsheim, Johnston & Murphy, Cole Haan, Nunn Bush, Ecco, Rockport, Clarks, Dr. Martens, Bostonian, Dockers, Bass, etc.


I can only compare Cole Haan and Johnston & Murphy with Allen Edmonds and Alden and I don't think the other companies are even capable of comparing with those two makers. I choose Cole Haan not because of the mainline CH but because of Cole Haan Collection which features goodyear welted shoes that are benchmade in England and blake and bologna welted shoes benchmade in Italy both featuring stacked leather heels with brass tacks and hand-burnished uppers. Johnston & Murphy, believe it or not, still produces several models in their Aristocraft line in the USA. These models are goodyear welted with channeled stitched soles. They also have a "handmade in Italy" line which seems to be of mediocre quality that uses a dubious method of construction that J&M calls "bond stitching."


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Pr B said:


> Hmm. How would you rank the tier/s below AE & Alden? For example, Florsheim, Johnston & Murphy, Cole Haan, Nunn Bush, Ecco, Rockport, Clarks, Dr. Martens, Bostonian, Dockers, Bass, etc.


Here's a totally made up and arbitrary scale that represents my opinion.

100 - AE/Alden (welted shoes; no, I am not getting into AE/Alden debates at this moment), deadstock Florsheim Kenmoors/Royal Imperials that are made in the USA.
90 - JM Crown Aristocraft, some CH (spade sole versions - which have great soles and mediocre uppers and at ~$500 are worse than AE/Alden)
75 - Jm Aristocraft, some CH, Clarks Desert boots
50 - Most JM, Most CH, older Bostonian Windsor (Goodyear Welted), Bass non-corrected grain leather soled penny loafers, current Florsheim Kenmoors and other >200 welted Florsheims
35 - Most Doc Martens (although they have a great style factor for wear with denim)
25 - Ecco, Rockports, most Clarks, most Bostonian, most non-welted Florsheims
10 - Stacy Adams
5 - Dockers

Add 20 points if they're shell cordovan. If you''ve got USA-made spade sole JM Handmades, count yourself lucky if they fit.


----------



## Sean Archer (Mar 29, 2009)

Florsheim Kenmoors are great. They are the only Florsheims I would buy, the others suck. They are fully leather lined, leather insole, leather heel pad (with annoying stitched in Florsheim label) and the uppers hide scuffs easily with some Kiwi. I recently did some pushups in mine and my Florsheims did not deform or gain extra creases like my AE's did when I tried the same thing months back.

Also AE's "black custom calf" is trash. AE's are comfortable and the leather is soft-ish but it is clearly corrected grain. Scuffs are impossible to buff or polish out because any kind of hit on the surface creases wave-like ridges in the plastic surface.

If I had to choose between any black AE or a pebble black Kenmoor, I'd pick the Kenmoor every time even at $159 Florsheim (outlet) vs a $70 AE second-on-sale-price.


----------



## The Deacon (Nov 25, 2006)

I vote for Bostonian Crown Windsor Shell cordovan and Nettleton as among the finest shoes ever made.


----------



## Sean Archer (Mar 29, 2009)

Those Nettletons. Jaw-dropping.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

silverporsche said:


> Many years ago I owned a pair of Florsheim shoes. There was an article in the New York Times sundays publication stating that Florsheims are back.
> Is Florsheims a quality shoe, ? has it ever been a quality shoe , ? how would Florsheims compare with Aldens , Johnson and Murphy , and Allen Edmonds ?
> Are these all American shoe companies ?


At the height of their glory, Florsheim shoes were among the best in the world. Their Imperial line was outstanding (we're talking 30+ years ago). In the 50's and 60's a well dressed man wore Florsheim Imperial.

Nowadays, after a brief sojourn in the dumpster, they are selling decent shoes. They do not make any shoes, but farm the work out (like 99% of shoemakers these days). A reasonable price to pay for most of their products is $75 - $130.

They are not currently in the same universe as Alden or AE, and I think even JM is better.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

NoVaguy said:


> Here's a totally made up and arbitrary scale that represents my opinion.
> 
> 100 - AE/Alden (welted shoes; no, I am not getting into AE/Alden debates at this moment), deadstock Florsheim Kenmoors/Royal Imperials that are made in the USA.
> 90 - JM Crown Aristocraft, some CH (spade sole versions - which have great soles and mediocre uppers and at ~$500 are worse than AE/Alden)
> ...


I would place an asterisk by Ecco. Say what you will about the style, but the comfort is - IMHO - light-years ahead of every other name on that page for a guy who's on his feet all day (like me). And they are remarkably durable for a disposable shoe.


----------



## serene (Oct 27, 2009)

Its really embarrassing for me to state that recently I bought 3 pairs of Florsheim shoes from a reputed dealer and found one of them having brittle soles on first wearing. I returned it at the stores within three days, and the stores have sent it for replacement of soles for more than a month now.

How are shoes sold with such inferior quality? Was it because of the reduction sale? The Florsheim Comfortech which I had earlier lasted for a long time.

Serene


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I dusted off my Made in India Kenmoors today with the cool weather in DC and they are holding up well.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Kenmoor OR MacNeil?*

Okay, I'm lovin' those burgundy wingtip bulchers. (Last time I had wingtips was when we were required to wear Florsheims to Monday dinner and meeting night at the fraternity.)

Which would you recommend? Assuming I'm buying new, current stock:
Florsheim Kenmoor or Allen Edmonds MacNeil?

How about if I was considering them in shell?


----------



## Sean Archer (Mar 29, 2009)

Pr B said:


> Okay, I'm lovin' those burgundy wingtip bulchers. (Last time I had wingtips was when we were required to wear Florsheims to Monday dinner and meeting night at the fraternity.)
> 
> Which would you recommend? Assuming I'm buying new, current stock:
> Florsheim Kenmoor or Allen Edmonds MacNeil?
> ...


I find AE's to be softer. The Kenmoor is very stiff even after a year of wear. On the other hand the only crease it has is the same wide one it developed a year ago. It looks unchanged except for the sole wear. AE's tend to have a short stubby toe box also, which makes them look idiotic to me.

As far as I know, the current Kenmoor isn't offered in shell. I would steer clear of the smooth Kenmoors and only go for the pebbled black and cognac above.


----------



## JaredC (Dec 30, 2009)

I purchased a pair of black Florsheims in the midst of a shoe emergency last year... I've been quite happy with them. They're wearing quite well.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Pr B said:


> ...
> Which would you recommend? Assuming I'm buying new, current stock:
> Florsheim Kenmoor or Allen Edmonds MacNeil?
> 
> How about if I was considering them in shell?


I would go with (err, have gone with) the AE MacNeils, in a New York minute. Given the reported quality (or lack thereof) of present day Florsheim's, odds are that the AE's are much better made shoes. However, if you are looking for a roomier toe box, you might also consider Alden's Long Wing gunboats! Good hunting.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Additional aspects to consider in the choice between AE and Florsheim are AE's extremely high level of customer service and that their shoes are manufactured in-house. If any issues arise, they can (and will) be promptly taken care of.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

AE has a new pebbled burgundy/merlot which looks quite nice.

Lands' End offers the MacNeil's in a reddish brown in D width only. You can sometimes snag them at 20 or 25% off on a site-wide sale.


----------



## David A. (Mar 8, 2006)

Thought I would bump this thread, since an Amazon search for AEs turned up some Florsheims -- which I'd never even looked at before because of what I've read here. Yet the Florsheim's grabbed my attention because so few mass market shoes come in traditional models, especially not captoe bals.

Here are my questions: For those willing to defy the condescension and opprobrium of other AAAC members, which Florsheims would you consider? Only the Kenmoors? Or other Imperials? Right now, there's a captoe blucher, goodyear welted model, the Canfield, on sale for $110.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Green3 said:


> AE has a new pebbled burgundy/merlot which looks quite nice.
> 
> Lands' End offers the MacNeil's in a reddish brown in D width only. You can sometimes snag them at 20 or 25% off on a site-wide sale.


40% off today.


----------



## Aussie (Aug 8, 2011)

David A. said:


> Thought I would bump this thread, since an Amazon search for AEs turned up some Florsheims -- which I'd never even looked at before because of what I've read here. Yet the Florsheim's grabbed my attention because so few mass market shoes come in traditional models, especially not captoe bals.
> 
> Here are my questions: For those willing to defy the condescension and opprobrium of other AAAC members, which Florsheims would you consider? Only the Kenmoors? Or other Imperials? Right now, there's a captoe blucher, goodyear welted model, the Canfield, on sale for $110.


The VINTAGE Imperials made in the USA back in the day were absoluty superb! The newer offshore remakes are pretty ordinary; I would not waste my money on them..


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

David A. said:


> Thought I would bump this thread, since an Amazon search for AEs turned up some Florsheims -- which I'd never even looked at before because of what I've read here. Yet the Florsheim's grabbed my attention because so few mass market shoes come in traditional models, especially not captoe bals.
> 
> Here are my questions: For those willing to defy the condescension and opprobrium of other AAAC members, which Florsheims would you consider? Only the Kenmoors? Or other Imperials? Right now, there's a captoe blucher, goodyear welted model, the Canfield, on sale for $110.


The ONLY Florsheims that I would consider are the Kenmoors. Period. The others just aren't worth it to me as they are not up to the standards I am used to. The only other dress shoes I have are AE and Alden, so maybe for the Florsheim price points they are worth looking at.

A while back when they were on sale I miskakenly purchased two pairs of the Canfield. What is strange is that one of the shoes is noticabley bigger on the inside than the other shoe, not just slightly, but so much so that I cannot wear that pair without my foot sliding around inside the shoe. Both pairs are the same size and the same model. I've never encountered this before; never even knew it could happen. Maybe they need to bring production back to the US, or use US production methods in whatever country they are producing their shoes this year.

Try before you buy.


----------



## MojoLightFoot (Aug 7, 2011)

David A. said:


> Thought I would bump this thread, since an Amazon search for AEs turned up some Florsheims -- which I'd never even looked at before because of what I've read here. Yet the Florsheim's grabbed my attention because so few mass market shoes come in traditional models, especially not captoe bals.
> 
> Here are my questions: For those willing to defy the condescension and opprobrium of other AAAC members, which Florsheims would you consider? Only the Kenmoors? Or other Imperials? Right now, there's a captoe blucher, goodyear welted model, the Canfield, on sale for $110.


For what it's worth, I have a pair of black Kenmore Imperial longwings that I like very much. Not a bad shoe at all. I'm also considering the same shoe in tan pebble grain.
I don't know about the other lines or shoes, but my longwings are quite nice...... for the price. No regrets.

There's also a suede monkstrap that I'm considering called Elwood.


----------

